# Circuit vs. EA50SL vs. EA70



## Nick29 (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm trying to decide which of these three wheels to buy in 650c. The Circuits are $300, the EA50SLs are $350, and the EA70s are $489. 

I understand that the EA70 is the current version of the Circuit, so I'm heavily leaning toward the Circuit. My concern is whether they'd be able to be repaired if they ever need it. 

Also, I've read that the EA50sl and EA70s have better hubs than the old Velomax hubs. Would these upgrades be significant enough to make the EA50SL worth more than the Circuits or the EA70 worth ~$200 more than the circuits?


----------



## Easton (Jan 28, 2009)

FYI, we keep replacement parts in stock for every Easton and Velomax wheel made to date, so you will be able to get those Circuits serviced, should you need it.


----------



## Nick29 (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks for the tip. I ended up going with the circuits, and they got here today. I'm a little confused though; these are marked as being 26mm deep (I thought they were 28mm) and have 20 spokes in the front and 24 in the rear (I thought they were 24/28). Could these be a 2006 (or earlier) model? I tried to check the Easton site archive, but it only goes to 2007. If they are an older model, is there anything I should be concerned with or look out for?

ETA: or is it just that the 650c version used a shallower rim and fewer spokes? I haven't seen this stated anywhere, but it would make sense.


----------

